# 2012 brute front diff problems



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

hi im new to these forums but been around atvs all my life and have come in to a new problem bought a used 2012 brute force 750eps special edition had 28in tires full snorkel kit full muzzy pro duals k&n air filter and a muzzy programmer the first time i really ride the four wheel drive was messing up and making a larage amount racket so i did some research and discovered water got in there so drained mine out and washed with kroil and put new oil in seemed to work fine so second ride before we got to any mud or water decided to try 4wd it kept kicking in and out would stay locked in and sometimes would randomly kick in with out the 4wd even being on so brought it home cleaned out the front diff again and have it on jackstands and its doing that same stuff when i spin tires randomly kicks in and out and when i pull the diff lock lever it will sometimes spin both front tires then release i have an 05 brute thats been babied all its life and jacked it up and when i pull the lever it locks up and both spin until you let go so im at a standstill if anyone could help me it would be highly appreciated


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

You have a busted front diff more then likely the small gears and hopefully thats it but the inside parts from your 05 will work inside the new one the cases are just different on the out side. Sorry to say it but time to pull the diff.Any ? just shoot me a pm.


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

There for a while mine would do the same but without the racket, the switch would be in 2wd but it would be kicking in and out of 4wd, but once you flipped the switch in 4wd there wasn't any problems at all it locked in and stayed in 4wd.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Happened to my '08. Pulled diff out & it was shot. Had a local atv shop rebuild it. First time out, it filled completely with water & mud, guy didnt tighten bolts down good....I should have done it myself!


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

It could be a electronic issue , I have been waiting to see what they have built different in the 2012 front diffs aside from the actuator gaurd I think you should still have warentee?

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------

Also the only oil you should ever run in your front diff is Kawasaki motor oil , there are a few substitutions I think but that's what is recommended and what I use


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

You need any kind of 10-40 wet clutch motor oil for the front diff because it had the clutch pack for the diff loc.


----------

